

Tinder Valued at $5B - dennisz
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/11/swipe-right-if-you-think-tinders-5b-valuation-is-hot/

======
dennisz
Bloomberg Article: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-04-11/iac-said-to-buy-
bac...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-04-11/iac-said-to-buy-back-10-of-
dating-app-tinder-for-500-million.html)

